# FR: ses amis, dont il partage



## astor_place_ny

Bonjour!

- Ses amis, *dont* il partage la passion pour la montagne, préparent un voyage au Népal.

Pourquoi dont? Il partage sa passion pour la montagne avec ses amis, n'est pas? Donc j'aurait dit:

- Ses amis, avec lesquels il partage...

Où se trouve-t-il l'erreur?


----------



## tpettit

Personnellement, je n'aurais pas utilisé "dont". J'aurais dit "Ses amis, avec qui il partage...". 
"avec lesquels" marche aussi.


----------



## bofdico

"avec lesquels" est à mon goût la meilleure des solutions, bien que "avec qui "fonctionne aussi.
Et tu a fais une petite faute dans ton message : on ne dis pas "où se trouve-t-il l'erreur", mais "où se trouve l'erreur" ou encore "ou l'erreur se trouve*-t-elle*".


----------



## Maître Capello

_Dont_ et _avec qui/lesquels_ sont tous les deux corrects, mais ont une nuance différente :

*A.*
_Ses amis, *dont* il partage la passion pour la montagne, préparent un voyage au Népal._
_Il partage la passion *de* ses amis pour la montagne._ (Ses amis ont la passion de la montagne et ils la partagent avec lui.)

*B.*
_Ses amis, *avec qui/lesquels* il partage la/sa passion pour la montagne, préparent un voyage au Népal._
_Il partage la passion de la montage *avec* ses amis._ (Il a la passion de la montagne et la partage avec ses amis.)


----------



## pixma

Clickez ici


----------



## itka

> Ses amis, *dont* il partage la passion pour la montagne, préparent un voyage au Népal.


Je ne vois pas d'erreur dans cette phrase.
Elle est issue des deux phrases sous-jacentes suivantes :
_Il partage la passion *de* ses amis pour la montagne.
Ses amis préparent un voyage._

Le complément de nom est "développé" en une proposition relative incise.

Beaucoup de phrases sont construites sur ce modèle :
_La maison de mon père est en vente + mon père vit à l'hôtel_
---> _Mon père, dont la maison est en vente, vit à l'hôtel

_


----------



## astor_place_ny

itka said:


> _Il partage la passion *de* ses amis pour la montagne._
> _Ses amis préparent un voyage._


 
Bien sûr! Je ne m'en rendais pas compte, car je suis un peu désorienté par l'ordre des mots dans les phrases contenant le pronom _dont_.

Serait-il possible d'écrire aussi?

_- Ses amis, dont la passion pour la montagne il partage, préparent un voyage au Népal._

Ou ça a l'air bizarre?

Merci pour vos réponses.

PS:


bofdico said:


> on ne dis pas "où se trouve-t-il l'erreur", mais "où se trouve l'erreur" ou encore "ou l'erreur se trouve*-t-elle*".


Merci mille fois, bofdico.


----------



## Maître Capello

astor_place_ny said:


> Serait-il possible d'écrire aussi?
> 
> _- Ses amis, dont la passion pour la montagne il partage, préparent un voyage au Népal._



Non, ce n'est pas possible. Le sujet de la phrase subordonnée doit immédiatement suivre la conjonction (_dont_). Or ici, ce sujet est _il_  alors que _la passion pour la montagne_ est le COD…


----------



## astor_place_ny

Maître Capello said:


> Non, ce n'est pas possible. Le sujet de la phrase subordonnée doit immédiatement suivre la conjonction (_dont_)


Marci, Maître. Mais alors qu'est-ce que vous pensez de ce qu'on dit sur ce post:

forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=465745&highlight=dont *

Peut-être qu'il n'est pas le même cas?

*(Je suis desolé, mais il m'est interdit de poster des URLs  donc il faut copier, coller dans la barre d'adresses puis ajouter devant "ht.tp://" )

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai oublié de préciser que ce que j'ai dit ci-dessous était valable parce que le sujet de la subordonnée est un pronom (_il_ dans notre cas)…

Ainsi, quand le sujet de la subordonnée est un pronom, celui-ci doit suivre immédiatement la conjonction _dont_.


----------



## astor_place_ny

OK. D'accord. Je te laisse tranquille... pour le moment. 

Merci bien.


----------



## itka

Hum... c'est même plus compliqué que ça, je pense !

Si je reprends ta phrase :


> _Ses amis, dont la passion pour la montagne il partage, préparent un voyage au Népal_



Elle n'est pas meilleure si je remplace le pronom "il" par un nom "Pierre" :

_Ses amis, dont la passion pour la montagne Pierre partage, préparent un voyage au Népal

_


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pas dit que c'était le cas si et seulement si le sujet de la relative était un pronom ; j'ai juste dit _quand_…

En fait, quand le sujet d'une proposition relative est un pronom, c'est toujours impossible de le faire précéder du verbe. Quand ça n'en est pas un et que le verbe de la relative n'a *pas* d'objet direct, il est souvent placé après le verbe dans la langue écrite, surtout si c'est une expression nettement plus longue que le groupe verbal.

Ici le verbe (_partager_) à un COD, donc le sujet doit précéder le verbe…

De plus, dans _Ses amis, dont la passion pour la montagne il partage, préparent un voyage au Népal_ , ce n'est ni le verbe ni le sujet qui suit le pronom relatif, mais le COD. Donc cettre phrase est forcément incorrecte…


----------



## sidahmed

bofdico said:


> "avec lesquels" est à mon goût la meilleure des solutions, bien que "avec qui "fonctionne aussi.
> Et tu a fai*t* une petite faute dans ton message : on ne di*t* pas "où se trouve-t-il l'erreur", mais "où se trouve l'erreur *?*" ou encore "o*ù* l'erreur se trouve*-t-elle ?*".


----------

